# It looks like My smallest P has eggs



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

I had 10 babies I raised from nickel size up and only one survived. I purchased about 2 weeks ago 4 large Ps that were about and inch to three inches bigger. We always thought our survivor P was a male and named him/her Bronk. Now today, it looks like we may be wrong because Bronk is doing the circle dance with one of the males in the corner that just set up for the last breeding session. My question is, How long do they wait before another pair will breed? My eggs from the other pair just came out 48 hours ago. If they are breeding again, I have no where to put the new eggs, I am going to have to get another tank. Also, there may be some eggs from the last spawn still in the main tank. I tried to get them all syphened but there may be some left behind.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

some breeders must have 10+ tanks....they can breed once a week if they want.....mine sometimes go into spurts where they will breed every 8 days for 6-7 weeks. Give or take a few days each way.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

jeee thats a lot of breeding once a week!!!!!


----------



## xxwhookiddxx (Jan 10, 2007)

good luck on them eggs


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

Wow, I don't know if I can keep up with that. I wish I could find someone close to me and sell them a batch of eggs. I would hate to see them go to waste. It looks like there are some regulations on this forum such as a sponsership. I could not find more information on that.

I believe I am about to have another batch of eggs spawned this evening.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

give them away


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

Although my P's are still dark with their breeding colors; there still are no new eggs, THANK GOD!


----------



## Cal68 (Mar 23, 2007)

you can always sell the pair


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

Cal68 said:


> you can always sell the pair


Highly unlikely right now, but thanks.


----------

